# ROUND ONE: Game One - Boston vs. Pacers (0-0)



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

The anual meeting of the Pacers and Celtics will tip off tonight at 8:00 pm as the teams meet for their third consecutive first round matchup.

Pacers fans are saying that Jamaal Tinsley will be out for the first round. However, ESPN is putting him on the playoff roster, so, to me, its up in the air. If he doesn't play, it will only help the Celtics. Of course, a hobbled point guard could hobble the offense.

Boston Celtics Forum Series Thread 

Boston Celtics General Playoff Thread

NBA Playoffs Forum Series Thread


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

agoo101284 said:


> Pacers fans are saying that Jamaal Tinsley will be out for the first round. However, ESPN is putting him on the playoff roster, so, to me, its up in the air. If he doesn't play, it will only help the Celtics. Of course, a hobbled point guard could hobble the offense.


He's on the playoff roster just so we can play him should he be healthy in round two...that is, if we even get there.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Pacers Fan said:


> He's on the playoff roster just so we can play him should he be healthy in round two...that is, if we even get there.


Based on the way your guys seem to play, I have this feeling Tinsley will be on the floor at some point in this series. But then again, I know nothing of his injury status.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Weird eh, the guy on ESPN said he guarantees the Pacers will beat the Celtics. I don't know about that one though. I expect this to be a close series with the Celtics winning in 6 or 7


----------



## AoK-TripleDouble (Feb 28, 2005)

Yes, and you can't really compare the Celtics to the regular season, why: Because Rivers was trying to develop the young players and STILL win games which some people thought to be inpossible. In the playoffs I expect that Rivers will play more of the vets and probably alot more of Pierce and Walker cause they are great together come playoff time. The only young players I exect to get decent playing time is Allen, West, and Banks. I know this probably wont happen but I would like to see Perkins play a little more, only if he plays good agaist the Pacers defence and plays good agaist the Pacers Offence.

Prediction for Tonight--- Celtics 104 Pacers 97.

Prediction for 1st Round--- Celtics win in 6 games.

Prediction for Celtics in Eastern Conference--- Eastern Conference Finals, Possibly going to the Championship depending on opponent.

Well all I have to say is, good luck Celts


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

We're a really good team at home.
If we play with heart like we did while we were on that winning streak.
We could beat Indy even if they were 100%.
Paul needs to show up in his "The Truth" costume.
Antoine needs to be a "Celtic" tonight.
Everyone else needs to follow suit of their leaders.
If they hustle like we did against Detroit, Phoenix, And some more tough teams this year we'll bag this series.

It's all about which team shows up.
I wanna see Paul go to the hoop everytime he touches the ball.
Get to the foul line atleast 10 times. 

God i'm nervous.
Good like Celtics.

PdP


----------



## Piston-PiercePower (Nov 20, 2004)

I'll be able to watch it because it's on ESPN.

I'm so excited! It's going to be the first time I'll have access to a Celtics game on T.V. since last year's playoffs (not counting highlights).


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25 (Feb 10, 2005)

that must suck, but you didn't even get the games that were aired this year on ABC and ESPN?


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Piston-PiercePower said:


> I'll be able to watch it because it's on ESPN.
> 
> I'm so excited! It's going to be the first time I'll have access to a Celtics game on T.V. since last year's playoffs (not counting highlights).


NBA League pass :yes:

http://www.nba.com/nba_tv/league_pass.html
:spam:

PdP


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Kekai23 said:


> Weird eh, the guy on ESPN said he guarantees the Pacers will beat the Celtics. I don't know about that one though. I expect this to be a close series with the Celtics winning in 6 or 7


Yeah, a person should never make a garauntee on a sports game, especially one where Boston is the clear cut favorites, but they are not overwhelmingly better than the Pacers.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

So Tinsley isn't playing?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Sloth's Predictions

Boston- 107
Pacers- 98

Antoine and Pierce will combine for 50+ points along with a nice showing from 6th Man of the Year.....Runner Up, Ricky Davis and some strong showing from the young guns.

For the Pacers JO will go for 30, and Reggie Miller will go whine to the referees.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

sloth said:


> Sloth's Predictions
> 
> Boston- 107
> Pacers- 98
> ...


JO is not going to go for 30 with one arm. What's up with your recent hating of Reggie Miller?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

sloth said:


> So Tinsley isn't playing?


He is playing.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Kekai23 said:


> He is playing.


No he's not.


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25 (Feb 10, 2005)

jeez.. now i'm confused.. what is he doing?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Larry Bird gets a standing ovation.

The Indiana Pacers get the tip. Jermaine O'Neal makes a turn-around hook shot for two.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Almost two minutes and only one basket so far...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

And Miller hits his first shot, Pacers up 4-0.

Peirce is not going to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Antoine Walker missed his second layup. The good news, as Bob Cousy, put it: "they're getting good shots." 8-2 Indiana with 8:35 left in the first.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Davis w/ a defensive, w/ an offensive, then the put back, what a nice pickup for that club.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The C's just can't make anything right now. 

There we go, Raef with a dunk. C's down 4.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Antoine with a perfect pass to Raef LaFrentz under the basket for our first field goal. LaFrentz got open and gets the easy dunk.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Pierce kicks it out, Walker cuts, shots, misses.

10-4, O'Neill now w/ an offensive.

Pierce misses on a 3.

Davis underneath blocked by Raef, jump ball.

-Petey


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

That was a terrible possession, right there. Antoine and Pierce were playing catch and they ended up with a bad shot.

Jermaine O'Neal misses a shot, gets an offensive rebound, and misses again.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The C's are shooting 11% from the field so start the game.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

RAEF, wow. LaFrentz with a great block on a Dale Davis layup.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

O'Neill with another offensive board.

Payton now misses a 3.

Celtics are 1-11 to start the game.

-Petey


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

That's the second time that Jermaine O'Neal misses a shot, gets an offensive rebound, and misses again. Rebound, Celtics and another miss.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey, Jackson now hits.

Pacers up 12-4.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

O'Neal with a shooting foul, he's first.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce with the hustle play to get a loose rebound.

Antoine gets an offensive rebound, but the Celtics miss.

Reggie Miller misses a three, but Raef LaFrentz doesn't. 12-9 Indiana with 4:15 left.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jermaine over LaFrentz, after LaFrentz hits a 3 on the other end.

-Petey


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

YES! Reaf LaFrentz with *another* three-point field goal. 

Jermaine O'Neal with a field-goal. Pierce misses a three, but Ricky Davis hits a long jumper. Indiana Pacers up two, 16-14 with 3:14 left in the first.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Ricky Davis to a cutting Antoine Walker for a *perfect* layup opportunity, but he blows it. Tips the rebound, but the Pacers retrieve the ball.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Marcus Banks in for Gary Payton.

Banks to Antoine who shoots a hook from the foul line for his first field goal.

Pierce steals it from Stephen Jackson.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Antoine Walker badly misses a three-point field goal with the shot clock winding down.

Antoine called for the foul.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Why would they kick that out to Blount? Draw a foul?

Pollard on the other end gets 3 tips?

BOX OUT!!!

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Walker is only 1-8. I hope he either starts hitting or stops shooting.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Anima said:


> Walker is only 1-8. I hope he either starts hitting or stops shooting.


Three of those misses have came from layups. He's getting good shots, but he's not hitting them. Atleast he's not taking three-pointers.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Man, Davis is 3 for 3 from the field... what a pickup he has been.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Jones with a foul less then 30 seconds into the 2nd.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Indiana Pacers STATISTICS *<table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">S. Jackson, SF</td><td align="right">11</td><td align="center">3-5</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">6</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Johnson, PG</td><td align="right">11</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. Davis, PF</td><td align="right">10</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. O'Neal, PF</td><td align="right">8</td><td align="center">2-5</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Miller, SG</td><td align="right">8</td><td align="center">1-4</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">F. Jones, SG</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Foster, C</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Croshere, SF</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">S. Pollard, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">E. Gill, SG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">J. Tinsley, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">J. Jones, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right"> 
</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*8-20*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*0-0*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*4-4*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">4</td><td class="bg4" align="right">16</td><td class="bg4" align="right">3</td><td class="bg4" align="right">2</td><td class="bg4" align="right">0</td><td class="bg4" align="right">3</td><td class="bg4" align="right">3</td><td class="bg4" align="right">20</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left"> 
</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">40.0%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">0.0%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">100.0%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center"> 
</td></tr></tbody></table>*
* <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg0home"><td class="bg0homefont">*Boston Celtics STATISTICS*</td></tr> </tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Walker, PF</td><td align="right">11</td><td align="center">1-8</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. LaFrentz, PF</td><td align="right">11</td><td align="center">3-3</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">8</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">P. Pierce, SG</td><td align="right">11</td><td align="center">0-5</td><td align="center">0-4</td><td align="center">4-4</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">G. Payton, PG</td><td align="right">10</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">T. Allen, SG</td><td align="right">8</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Davis, SG</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Banks, PG</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">M. Blount, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">K. Perkins, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">A. Jefferson, PF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">J. Reed, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">D. West, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right"> 
</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*6-22*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*2-8*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*4-4*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">2</td><td class="bg4" align="right">9</td><td class="bg4" align="right">4</td><td class="bg4" align="right">0</td><td class="bg4" align="right">1</td><td class="bg4" align="right">0</td><td class="bg4" align="right">3</td><td class="bg4" align="right">18</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left"> 
</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">27.3%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">25.0%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">100.0%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center"> 
</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Pollard with a shooting foul on Big Al. 

Jefferson hits both, C's up two.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jefferson hits the FTs to put the Celtics up 2.

Steal, dunk, Davis puts the Celtics up 4 now.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Banks with a layup!

C's are now up 4!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Marcus Banks steals it from Anthony Johnson and gets an easy layup. Great job by Marcus Banks who has turned into a terrific defender this season.

Scott Pollard with an offensive foul.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Banks to Blount, Celtics are rolling, Celtics up 6.

26-6, 8-0 Celtics run.

-Petey


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Wow! Marcus Banks with a great play. Marcus drives in and draws two defenders. He goes up for the pullup jumper, but passes it a cutting Blount for an easy layup. 

*8-0 *Boston Celtics run. 26-20, Celtics.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Marcus Banks: two points and two assists in four minutes to go along with terrific defense including a steal. Banks has turned it around this second half of the season.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Blount/Celtics are called for a 3 second violation.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Who got a tech?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Petey said:


> O'Neill with another offensive board.


You do know it's O'Ne*al*, right?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Petey said:


> Blount/Celtics are called for a 3 second violation.
> 
> -Petey


 So that's #1. Now he only needs 5 more.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Marcus Banks hits a three. Wow! This kid is amazing. 

Pollard rejected by Al Jefferson. 29-21, Celtics.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Banks w/ a huge 3 to push the lead to 8 again.

Jefferson w/ a block.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

K Banks hits a 3 again, Pacers time out.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Banks with ANOTHER 3!

He now has 8 points and the C's are up 11.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

The lollypop kids are CRAZY !

PdP


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Banks with another three-pointer.* Statistically, he's the best three-point shooter on the Boston Celtics and as of now, he has eight points and two assists.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The Pacers got three chances at a basket and came away with 0 points.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Lollypop Kids! Delonte West hits a three-pointer. C's up by 14.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

West now drops a 3.

Celtics up 37-23, Johnson now turns it over.

What a nice run by the bench, I bet it would be due to the heavy minutes they got the last 2 games. 

-Petey


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Delonte West to Al Jefferson for two. 21-3 run, up by 16.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Pacers timeout, 25-5 run by the Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Now West hits a three!

Raef, Banks, and West have all of the C's three point makes so far.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

I may not be a ESPN expert.
But I believe the Celtics are doing a damn good job right now.

Al Jefferson is a MAN !!

PdP


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Now I can see why I like Boston. Although with the way my Pacers have been playing, I'm getting really pissed off.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The C's are out-scoring the Pacers 21-3 in the quarter.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Al Jefferson fouls Stephen Jackson. Jefferson has six points, four rebounds, and two blocks in only six minutes. We're looking good.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Shooting foul on Big Al, Jackson only makes 1-2 though.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Big Al is tearin it up holy cow. 

Antoine who? :biggrin:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jackson is using his size to push Davis around, nice, he should do that every time they are matched up.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Big Al with a layup, Jackson answerers on the other end with a layup of his own.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm in disbelief. Al Jefferson posts up and spins to his left for an easy layup. He is capable of so many post moves, he reminds me of Kevin McHale.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Walker drives on Davis... AND 1!!!

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Walker with back to back baskets. Has he found hit touch?


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

The kids set the tone for the vets. Who'da thunk that, eh? Ricky with another steal!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Walker puts in the hook shot, impressive.

Celtics up 24, 50-26.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Allen w/ a foul, Miller w/ a T.

Pierce hits!

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow, Offensive foul on O'Neal.

Refs had it going different ways though, Celtics get the call.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jackson w/ a 3.

31-53, Celtics.

They should call the game at half so they don't make Miller sit through the whole game.

-Petey


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

This has been an absoltuely phenominal game for the Celtics. The young guys took it over in the second and the vets picked up where they left off. Never thought I'd be saying that.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

57-31 at halftime, C's. 

This is cruel and unusual punishment for Reggie.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

YES !! 

IF a Mod reads this.
Please change my username to "Al Jefferson" *Serious* <<

I think Leggler is swallowing his words !

PdP


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Halftime:

*Indiana Pacers STATISTICS* <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Johnson, PG</td><td align="right">21</td><td align="center">2-4</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">6</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Miller, SG</td><td align="right">18</td><td align="center">1-6</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">3-3</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">5</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">S. Jackson, SF</td><td align="right">17</td><td align="center">5-9</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">12</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. O'Neal, PF</td><td align="right">16</td><td align="center">2-6</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. Davis, PF</td><td align="right">15</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">8</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">F. Jones, SG</td><td align="right">9</td><td align="center">0-3</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">S. Pollard, C</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="center">0-3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Croshere, SF</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Foster, C</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">E. Gill, SG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">J. Tinsley, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">J. Jones, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right"> </td><td class="bg4" align="center">*11-35*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*1-4*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*8-9*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">7</td><td class="bg4" align="right">24</td><td class="bg4" align="right">6</td><td class="bg4" align="right">8</td><td class="bg4" align="right">2</td><td class="bg4" align="right">5</td><td class="bg4" align="right">7</td><td class="bg4" align="right">31</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left"> </td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">31.4%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">25.0%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">88.9%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center"> </td></tr></tbody></table>
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"></table>


<table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg0home"><td class="bg0homefont">*Boston Celtics STATISTICS*</td></tr> </tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Walker, PF</td><td align="right">16</td><td align="center">4-12</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">8</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">P. Pierce, SG</td><td align="right">16</td><td align="center">0-6</td><td align="center">0-4</td><td align="center">6-6</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">6</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">G. Payton, PG</td><td align="right">15</td><td align="center">1-4</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. LaFrentz, PF</td><td align="right">15</td><td align="center">4-5</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">10</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">T. Allen, SG</td><td align="right">11</td><td align="center">1-3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Davis, SG</td><td align="right">11</td><td align="center">3-4</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">8</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Banks, PG</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="center">3-4</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">8</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Jefferson, PF</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="center">3-3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">8</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. West, PG</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">3</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Blount, C</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">K. Perkins, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">J. Reed, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right"> </td><td class="bg4" align="center">*21-44*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*5-12*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*10-10*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">4</td><td class="bg4" align="right">20</td><td class="bg4" align="right">10</td><td class="bg4" align="right">2</td><td class="bg4" align="right">5</td><td class="bg4" align="right">3</td><td class="bg4" align="right">5</td><td class="bg4" align="right">57</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left"> </td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">47.7%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">41.7%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">100.0%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center">
</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

what a domination by the celts!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

PhearDaPierce said:


> YES !!
> 
> IF a Mod reads this.
> Please change my username to "Al Jefferson" *Serious* <<
> ...


PM truebluefan.

*Serious*



-Petey


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Gary Payton strips the ball and passes it ahead to Tony Allen on the break. Tony and Antoine Walker are two on one and Antoine finishes with a layup.

Up by thirty-three.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Pacers have cut it to 31, I wonder who long before the Pacers go to the bench.

I don't know if O'Neal should be in there w/ his shoulder.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow, Payton is having a crazy stretch now, Payton to Walker.

They just said the Pacer need map quest to find the Celtics... LOL

-Petey


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Stephen Jackson backs Ricky Davis down and uses his three inch height advantage to take a jump shot and get the lead down to 37. *Down to 37. :rofl:*


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Ricky Davis hits an eighteen footer to put the lead up to 36. Ricky has had a very good shooting night, thus far. He's four of five from the field (like that alliteration?).


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

80-46, Jackson just coverted, what AN ugly game.

He's the only Pacer in double figures.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

LaFrentz is 5 for 5 from behind the ARC?

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

86-56 at the end of the 3rd, it's all falling apart for the Pacers.

-Petey


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

End of the third:*

Indiana Pacers STATISTICS* <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Johnson, PG</td><td align="right">27</td><td align="center">3-6</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">9</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">S. Jackson, SF</td><td align="right">26</td><td align="center">9-14</td><td align="center">3-4</td><td align="center">4-5</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">25</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Miller, SG</td><td align="right">25</td><td align="center">1-7</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">5-5</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">7</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. O'Neal, PF</td><td align="right">20</td><td align="center">3-12</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="righy">3</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">7</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. Davis, PF</td><td align="right">15</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">8</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">F. Jones, SG</td><td align="right">9</td><td align="center">0-3</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Croshere, SF</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">S. Pollard, C</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="center">0-3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Foster, C</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">E. Gill, SG</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">J. Tinsley, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">J. Jones, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right"> </td><td class="bg4" align="center">*17-50*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*4-9*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*16-18*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">9</td><td class="bg4" align="right">31</td><td class="bg4" align="right">8</td><td class="bg4" align="right">12</td><td class="bg4" align="right">5</td><td class="bg4" align="right">5</td><td class="bg4" align="right">2</td><td class="bg4" align="right">54</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left"> </td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">34.0%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">44.4%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">88.9%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center"> </td></tr></tbody></table>
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"></table>

<table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg0home"><td class="bg0homefont">*Boston Celtics STATISTICS*</td></tr> </tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">G. Payton, PG</td><td align="right">25</td><td align="center">6-10</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">12</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Walker, PF</td><td align="right">24</td><td align="center">6-16</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">13</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. LaFrentz, PF</td><td align="right">24</td><td align="center">8-9</td><td align="center">5-5</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">21</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">P. Pierce, SG</td><td align="right">23</td><td align="center">0-8</td><td align="center">0-4</td><td align="center">6-6</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">9</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">6</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">T. Allen, SG</td><td align="right">14</td><td align="center">1-3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Davis, SG</td><td align="right">14</td><td align="center">4-5</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">10</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Banks, PG</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="center">3-4</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">8</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Blount, C</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Jefferson, PF</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="center">3-3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">8</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. West, PG</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">3</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">K. Perkins, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">J. Reed, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right"> </td><td class="bg4" align="center">*33-61*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*9-16*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*10-11*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">4</td><td class="bg4" align="right">26</td><td class="bg4" align="right">18</td><td class="bg4" align="right">6</td><td class="bg4" align="right">8</td><td class="bg4" align="right">4</td><td class="bg4" align="right">11</td><td class="bg4" align="right">85</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left"> </td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">54.1%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">56.2%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">90.9%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center"> </td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

This isn't a game, it's a bloody Roman massacre. Anyone else here remember the famous locker room scene from the end of _Slapshot_? Get the feeling that's what the Pacers locker room was like at halftime?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Premier, that is one sweet avatar.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

21 point Celtics lead with about 9 minutes left, they should have this game.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Wow, Pacers are getting humiliated now, first Pierce with the dunk followed by Ricky "6th Man Runnerup" Davis for 3.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

sloth said:


> Premier, that is one sweet avatar.


Thank you and your soon to be Ricky Davis avatar is going to look great, too.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Petey said:


> LaFrentz is 5 for 5 from behind the ARC?
> 
> -Petey


 Yes


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

sloth said:


> Wow, Pacers are getting humiliated now, first Pierce with the dunk followed by Ricky "6th Man" Davis for 3.


Yep, that was a nice couple of baskets.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Perk picked up a flagrant? I got board and started flipping though the channels.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Premier said:


> Thank you and your soon to be Ricky Davis avatar is going to look great, too.


Well in the longshot, nearly impossible, slim chance that Ricky does end up winnign the 6th man, I want one like your Walker one.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Perkins gets a flagrant foul whenever he breathes on somebody. You should know that by now. :biggrin:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Work sucks.

Celtics>>>>>>>>Pacers.

I heard that Jefferson and Banks put the team on their backs in the 1st half. They went from a tie of the starters, to a 30 point lead. I LOVE THE LOLLYPOP KIDS.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Final Box Score:

*Indiana Pacers STATISTICS* <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Johnson, PG</td><td align="right">28</td><td align="center">3-6</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">9</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">S. Jackson, SF</td><td align="right">27</td><td align="center">9-14</td><td align="center">3-4</td><td align="center">4-5</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">25</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Miller, SG</td><td align="right">27</td><td align="center">1-7</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">5-5</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">7</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. O'Neal, PF</td><td align="right">25</td><td align="center">3-12</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="righy">3</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">7</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. Davis, PF</td><td align="right">20</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">8</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">F. Jones, SG</td><td align="right">22</td><td align="center">0-6</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">4-4</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Croshere, SF</td><td align="right">15</td><td align="center">2-3</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">8-9</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">13</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">S. Pollard, C</td><td align="right">14</td><td align="center">1-5</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="righy">4</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">3</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">E. Gill, SG</td><td align="right">11</td><td align="center">1-4</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Jones, SF</td><td align="right">11</td><td align="center">1-3</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Foster, C</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">2-3</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">J. Tinsley, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right"> </td><td class="bg4" align="center">*23-63*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*6-12*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*30-36*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">11</td><td class="bg4" align="right">40</td><td class="bg4" align="right">13</td><td class="bg4" align="right">16</td><td class="bg4" align="right">7</td><td class="bg4" align="right">5</td><td class="bg4" align="right">7</td><td class="bg4" align="right">82</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left"> </td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">36.5%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">50.0%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">83.3%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center"> </td></tr></tbody></table>
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"></table>

<table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg0home"><td class="bg0homefont">*Boston Celtics STATISTICS*</td></tr> </tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">P. Pierce, SG</td><td align="right">31</td><td align="center">2-10</td><td align="center">1-5</td><td align="center">7-9</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">9</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">12</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">G. Payton, PG</td><td align="right">28</td><td align="center">7-11</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">14</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Walker, PF</td><td align="right">28</td><td align="center">6-17</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">13</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. LaFrentz, PF</td><td align="right">26</td><td align="center">8-9</td><td align="center">5-5</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">21</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">T. Allen, SG</td><td align="right">20</td><td align="center">1-3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Davis, SG</td><td align="right">21</td><td align="center">5-8</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">3-4</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">13</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Jefferson, PF</td><td align="right">15</td><td align="center">3-3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">8</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Banks, PG</td><td align="right">13</td><td align="center">4-7</td><td align="center">2-3</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">11</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. West, PG</td><td align="right">13</td><td align="center">1-3</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">3</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Blount, C</td><td align="right">8</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">K. Perkins, C</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Reed, SF</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right"> </td><td class="bg4" align="center">*38-73*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*10-19*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*15-22*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">4</td><td class="bg4" align="right">31</td><td class="bg4" align="right">21</td><td class="bg4" align="right">9</td><td class="bg4" align="right">12</td><td class="bg4" align="right">4</td><td class="bg4" align="right">10</td><td class="bg4" align="right">101</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left"> </td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">52.1%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">52.6%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">68.2%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center"> </td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

> BOSTON (AP) -- Raef LaFrentz connected from the outside, his teammates dominated inside and the Boston Celtics ran all over the Indiana Pacers.
> 
> LaFrentz set a club playoff record by hitting all five of his 3-pointers and the scrappy Celtics rolled over the slower Pacers 102-82 Saturday night in their playoff opener.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap?gid=2005042302


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Toine shoots 35%, Pierce shoots 20%, Celtics win by 19. This game hasn't been even close.

I loved it (well the last 20 minutes of the game, since I was working...)

The lollypop kid with the broom:


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25 (Feb 10, 2005)

what a great game by the celtics, and especially the rooks.. marcus was huge early on, and was the spark of the 21-3 run the C's went on... great game defensively and especially offensively. alos big Al was great too, had a couple of nice blocks with some good post moves in there tonight.. also ricky had a good night coming of the bench and providing some good points. the key factor to this game tonight though i think was Raef.. he nailed alot of 3's tonight that kep the C's rolling nad he had the hot hand and he was getting great looks too, those back to back 3's early in the first started the night off for the celtics and he stepped up. i'm looking forward to mondays' game and hopefully we can bring the same intensity to the table there especially with the rooks.. i was very impressed with them tonight.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

This game has me more excited about the Celtics than I have been since Larry Bird retired :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------

